# chain saw break in?



## suprz (Sep 13, 2007)

I am getting my husky 137 today and want to know if there is any proper break in procedures i should do before i start using it? 

thanks!


----------



## BobL (Sep 13, 2007)

Search the chainsaw thread, there's a heap of info on breaking in saws over there.


----------

